# Blue Violin Bottle, Help!!



## Kathi Groh (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi everyone!!  In my research, I have found there are so many different kinds of violin variations. Can anyone tell me about my bottle? Time frame? Price?  Thank you in advance! :welcome:


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 15, 2017)

I found out what I needed to know!   Thanks anyways!!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2017)

And what did you find out. Curious. LEON.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Aug 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COBALT-BLUE...275332?hash=item1c8ee23b84:g:~WoAAOSwYyxZiOkN


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's another. LEON


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cobalt-Blue...d=122656275332&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## DavidW (Aug 29, 2017)

Kathi, not meaning to sound 'smarty' but those ebay listings don't really tell us anything, other than showing nice photos of a similar violin bottle.  (For instance, the price being asked is just their idea of value, and many ebay sellers just make a wild guess on the minimum bid or asking price they put on an item). 

From what little I know about that particular type, it was made by Maryland Glass Corporation of Baltimore, MD, and is probably the most frequently encountered type of violin bottle out there. I see them often at antique malls and flea markets. They range in several slightly different shades of cobalt blue, from light to dark. 
The "5" is a mold number, and I think a number of molds were used to make them. I am guessing they are from sometime in the 1930s-1950s, but don't have an exact range of years they were made. Most (if not all) do not carry the "M in a circle" which was often used on Maryland Glass Corporation products. 
Several knowledgeable people involved with Maryland Glass have posted informative letters in the Comments section of my page on that company (at glassbottlemarks.com) and, without going back and looking through them, I think those violin bottles have been mentioned. 
Take care, David


----------



## Kathi Groh (Sep 10, 2017)

DavidW said:


> Kathi, not meaning to sound 'smarty' but those ebay listings don't really tell us anything, other than showing nice photos of a similar violin bottle.  (For instance, the price being asked is just their idea of value, and many ebay sellers just make a wild guess on the minimum bid or asking price they put on an item).
> 
> From what little I know about that particular type, it was made by Maryland Glass Corporation of Baltimore, MD, and is probably the most frequently encountered type of violin bottle out there. I see them often at antique malls and flea markets. They range in several slightly different shades of cobalt blue, from light to dark.
> The "5" is a mold number, and I think a number of molds were used to make them. I am guessing they are from sometime in the 1930s-1950s, but don't have an exact range of years they were made. Most (if not all) do not carry the "M in a circle" which was often used on Maryland Glass Corporation products.
> ...



Thank you so much, David!  Glassbottlemarks is your page??  It was so helpful to me when I was researching some of my bottles.  I really appreciate your information!  I inherited my father's bottle collection (about 500 bottles) and I was at a total loss.  I joined this page, and everyone was so helpful!  I ended up having a bottle sale at my house, and did pretty well. I also sold a couple on ebay. BUT, I have A LOT left!  Still trying to decide the  best way to try and sell them!  I will add your information to the violin bottle!!  (When I priced them, I tried to add as much information as I could to the tag)  Thank you again!!  

Kathi


----------

